# POF tips



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all.

Recently single after long relationship.

Thinking ahead about getting on POF.

I had a sneaky peak on the registration process, but there seems to be so many options!

Ie looking for.... What's best to put? Initially I want some no strings encounters so to speak.

I could do with some of the fountain of knowledge found on this site to help me.

Any tips and advice would be great

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well... err.... be honest? Most people on there want no strings anyway.

Why you would ask this lot about dating I do not know!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

priceless


----------



## kc89 (Aug 1, 2013)

U would better of joining a porn website lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Someone may provide some genuinely useful info


Yeah right!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Recently single after long relationship.
> 
> ...


You have to put the effort in to get the rewards out.

Put about 3 or 4 various pics on there, short description, and what you're looking for.

It ain't rocket science mate, i managed it ok on my own.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Recently single after long relationship.
> 
> ...


coffee?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> *You have to put the effort in to get the rewards out.*
> 
> Put about 3 or 4 various pics on there, short description, and what you're looking for.
> 
> It ain't rocket science mate, i managed it ok on my own.


THIS.

I put in a sh1t load of effort, always messaged people with decent first posts (not any of this "Hi..." nonsense), and ended up with an absolute stunner who I'm planning a long and fruitful future with.

I doubt you'd have much luck looking for no strings.

Oh, and don't send pics of your c0ck :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

@IGotTekkers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Well... err.... be honest? Most people on there want no strings anyway.
> 
> Why you would ask this lot about dating I do not know!!


Do they??

Been out of the game a looong time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@tamara and @Loveleelady are the experts :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I found POF really hard work to be honest. Dont bother with it any more.

I've heard the paid dating sites are far better but Ive never tried one. Might have a pop soon though!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> @tamara and @Loveleelady are the experts :thumb:


Its not exactly difficult for women though is it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Do they??
> 
> Been out of the game a looong time.


Yeah. That's why i'm not on pof anymore.

I'm not saying everyone is after one thing... and i'm sure some have had success in finding long term relationships. But I mostly found guys to want one thing and I value myself a little more than that.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

take some good pics, dressed up and definitely no selfies

Don't spend too much time individualizing messages because chances are if you're an ugly focker like me you'll be sending a lot of them!

If you're looking for a bosh then lie about your income, usually makes things much easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Its not exactly difficult for women though is it!


Don't know, I've never been on a dating site. I meant they'll be able to give the op advice about what to write etc


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamster said:


> You do know once your profile is up and running we're all gonna join and dupe you for a date and [email protected] and make you feel like Mr Popular


Lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Get on Tinder, it's an iphone app, had good success with that lately.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

fvcking POF... Had a date lined up with this gyal that I sorta knew in 'real' life. Shared loadsa things in common, music, film, places we go out. Then I sent her this proper jokes photo of me and Ross Kemp and for some reason it scared her off! DAAAAAAYUUMMM!

Saw her on friday night though and gave her some absolute death stares. Fvckin BISH!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> fvcking POF... Had a date lined up with this gyal that I sorta knew in 'real' life. Shared loadsa things in common, music, film, places we go out. Then I sent her this proper jokes photo of me and Ross Kemp and for some reason it scared her off! DAAAAAAYUUMMM!
> 
> Saw her on friday night though and gave her some absolute death stares. Fvckin BISH!


You sound deranged


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@liam0810 does ok on it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> fvcking POF... Had a date lined up with this gyal that I sorta knew in 'real' life. Shared loadsa things in common, music, film, places we go out. Then I sent her this proper jokes photo of me and Ross Kemp and for some reason it scared her off! DAAAAAAYUUMMM!
> 
> Saw her on friday night though and gave her some absolute death stares. Fvckin BISH!


I think we need to see this photo of you and Ross Kemp.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> You sound deranged


No, you're just not down wiv the kids. Innit.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> @IGotTekkers


If this were MA I'd be in.. but this is gen con. I'm staying well out. Someone post some tits and get the thread moved, I'll report back later.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think we need to see this photo of you and Ross Kemp.


I don't do pics of me self on forums I'm sorry. If I did I would have to hold back on the sh1t I could post... Ghetzmeh?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I failed at POF, only came across nutters. I tend to gravitate towards women that have quite severe insecurities. They tend to write quite cynical but midly amusing stuff about themselves and the dating game, and there's always so much competition for the most attractive birds, so they are the easier option. Problem is you get all the emotional baggage. It just isn't worth it

Truth is I'm intimidated by women that want to know me and turned on by those that don't. I'm ****ed up like that. One day I'll grow up I hope


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Be online 24/7 so your profile is always "at the top" for others to see.

But according to some of my friends, you will get emtional wrecks, fatty's, single mums, full on mental chicks, etc, etc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ar4i said:


> Be online 24/7 so your profile is always "at the top" for others to see.
> 
> But according to some of my friends, you will get emtional wrecks, fatty's, single mums, full on mental chicks, etc, etc.


Yep, there's all of the above.

There are a few normal ones, i've yet to meet any yet though.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

side boob


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> side boob


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Don't know, I've never been on a dating site. I meant they'll be able to give the op advice about what to write etc


Its totally different for women though.

Men have to write something resembling war and peace to get a response. Women just need to say hello and attach a photo of themselves looking half decent to get a reply.

Maybe I just repulse women. Highly possible


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Am I the only person on here never to even have been on POF?

One of my mate turned into a proper swordsman on it and he's defo no George Clooney!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> *Am I the only person on here never to even have been on POF?*
> 
> One of my mate turned into a proper swordsman on it and he's defo no George Clooney!


i was thinking the same lol

for months i thought it must stand for something until i finally googled it and the site is actually called POF 0.0


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> @liam0810 does ok on it


hahaha yeah i do alright! Just got a number in the last 10 mins off a bird who's 22 and lives a few miles to me and got 3 other numbers this week!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a profile on there, being perfectly honest, i only really get messages from munters.. I never tried messaging 1st, i honestly wouldn't know what to say, its easy in a club, from the eye contact you know whether you're in or not!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Recently single after long relationship.
> 
> ...


If you select the options for intimate encounter it will remove you from the search options for everyone that selects that they are looking for a relationship so I wouldn't bother with that.

Better to lull them into a false sense of security and put you're looking for a relationship. If you are reasonably good looking and have a good selection of photos you should do well. Don't use text talk and make sure you know the difference between to, too, your, you're, there, their and so and so forth.

I actually deleted my account a few weeks back, had no intention of meeting anyone off there so no point.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I met Abbi through POF like @resten met the future Mrs Resten


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

tamara said:


> If you select the options for intimate encounter it will remove you from the search options for everyone that selects that they are looking for a relationship so I wouldn't bother with that.
> 
> Better to lull them into a false sense of security and put you're looking for a relationship. If you are reasonably good looking and have a good selection of photos you should do well. *Don't use text talk and make sure you know the difference between to, too, your, you're, there, their and so and so forth. *
> 
> I actually deleted my account a few weeks back, had no intention of meeting anyone off there so no point.


Don't you think that's a bit of an ask?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What i've learnt is:

be funny in your profile and put points that you a girl will see and message you about. Like i've put something like "best way to my heart is make me a really good sandwich" so i get birds messaging about they make a good sarnie and cr4p like that. its stupid but its worked. keep it lighthearted and make it different to the boring ones on there. You need to stand out.

Also, watch out for putting topless pics on there, if you read profiles a lot dont like it.

Have a good headline as well, make it a question, as its another thing a girl can message you about.

When you message a girl first make sure its not just "hi" or "you ok". You need to stand out, girls get like 100 messages a day so you need to make sure you don't get lost in all those


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mate, there's nicer chicks in my local ASDA car park, I always talk to a couple of birds while doing my shopping

Internet dating is crap. Just abuse girls while driving past, some of them love it.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Its totally different for women though.
> 
> Men have to write something resembling war and peace to get a response. Women just need to say hello and attach a photo of themselves looking half decent to get a reply.
> 
> Maybe I just repulse women. Highly possible


http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/the-northerner/2013/jul/26/online-dating-men-ignored-by-women


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

Get an app on your phone called Grinder. I hear loads of blokes get action on that :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely don't put you are searching for "intimate encounter", you'll get nothing. Put you're after "dating" and you'll get loads of interest, a lot of whom just want to be shafted anyway.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Definitely don't put you are searching for "intimate encounter", you'll get nothing. Put you're after "dating" and you'll get loads of interest, a lot of whom just want to be shafted anyway.


Precisely, they just don't want to admit it to themselves. All part of the game.

One thing I noticed is EVERY girl on there think they are the only one who's not easy... "I don't normally do this you know"... yeah, right :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Precisely, they just don't want to admit it to themselves. All part of the game.
> 
> One thing I noticed is EVERY girl on there think they are the only one who's not easy... "*I don't normally do this you know*"... yeah, right :lol:


Hahaha I actually burst out laughing at a girl who said that to me once. Minge out in my bed, "I don't normally do this", too much of a cliché not to p1ss myself with laughter :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> I found POF really hard work to be honest. Dont bother with it any more.
> 
> I've heard the paid dating sites are far better but Ive never tried one. Might have a pop soon though!


Save ur cash they are the same...full of nonsense!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha I actually burst out laughing at a girl who said that to me once. Minge out in my bed, "I don't normally do this", too much of a cliché not to p1ss myself with laughter :lol:


I swear to god i've probably had 50 or so girls in my lifetime who have uttered these words to me, first few i thought "damn i'm a charmer!" then after the upteenth said it i thought "i'm not a charmer, these girls just like getting banged!"


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I closed my account, I want a loving relationship but women just kept messaging me for sex........I will not be used and have more self respect than that. Oh wait!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> hahaha yeah i do alright! Just got a number in the last 10 mins off a bird who's 22 and lives a few miles to me and got 3 other numbers this week!


Yikes ur ego nearly popped my eyes out!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys and if she wants it she's a slut?? And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yikes ur ego nearly popped my eyes out!!!!


The guy can't help being a magnet


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys and if she wants it she's a slut?? And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


It's not normally guys that label women... usually other women :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> The guy can't help being a magnet


Lol oh whatever...some women see abit a muscle and that's it...doesn't mean he is a magnet...just a muscle fest for an hour


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> It's not normally guys that label women... usually other women :whistling:


Don't start with that mr ...yh u whistle!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yikes ur ego nearly popped my eyes out!!!!


I know its fcuking massive aint it?!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys and if she wants it she's a slut?? And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


I don't mind girls who sleep about and don't think they should be judged any different then lads are, but don't lie about it. Don't act like you don't do it and pretend to be innocent. I respect girls more who are honest then ones who pretend to be someone they're not.

And yes i like sluts as i am a slut :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I found it near impossible to get a reply, then my mate told me 'probably best not to have a picture of yourself standing next to a wheelie bin as your picture'...although still have had no luck


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys and if she wants it she's a slut?? And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


How many men have said blushed and said "I don't normally do this" to you after sleeping with them?

The point hes making is alot of women like to act like they are hard to get, like they don't sleep around etc yet they do it anyway. Men on the other hand..

I couldn't give a f*ck if a girl or a bloke sleeps about or not. It makes no difference to me. I just don't like people that play it up 1 way or the other. I.e lads who say they've slept with 3000 women, when in actual fact the number is around 3, and vice versa for women.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

To guys complaining about single mums, fattys and nutter girls...

We all know they're the best sh*gs. They sh*g with ferocious gratitude. Like a Death Row inmate wolfing down a steak dinner


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh whatever...some women see abit a muscle and that's it...doesn't mean he is a magnet...just a muscle fest for an hour


on my profile i don't mention anything about being a bodubuilder and don't have any photos with my top off so maybe i am a little more than just a bit of muscle. Actually i couldn't give a fcuk if that's what they're after. When i'm after settling down i'll stop being as shallow as a puddle and a whore and be a nice boy and look for a wholesome girl! Until then, i'm gonna enjoy being single!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

If you're a good looking guy you will get girls on there. If you're an ugly c unt then no matter if you're witty or not you will only pull mingers and fatties.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i had great success on POF til i got bored of it.

Make your profile funny and a little silly.

put a good pic up,

have a laugh,

use the app on your phone, has people nearest you on it which is very useful.

dont send pics of your c0ck out. that will only get you the women who are being banged by everyone on the site.

make an effort with your opening messages to people, just saying 'Hi, im so and so, saw your profile and thought id message you' makes you like the majority of site users and you will most likely be ignored


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys and if she wants it she's a slut?? And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


I think guys like to fuk sluts, but not one as a GF I guess


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I would ask guys for pictures of their cock so god knows what they thought of me. If they thought I was a slut or desperate I bet that bruised their ego to think that even that type of girl didn't want them!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tamara said:


> I would ask guys for pictures of their cock so god knows what they thought of me. If they thought I was a slut or desperate I bet that bruised their ego to think that even that type of girl didn't want them!


Didn't you say you'd not seen action for a year? :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I found it near impossible to get a reply, then my mate told me 'probably best not to have a picture of yourself standing next to a wheelie bin as your picture'...although still have had no luck


Awww barsnack I feel ur pain poor thing!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Didn't you say you'd not seen action for a year? :lol:


Not recently I said the longest I'd gone without it was jan 2009 to august 2011. Last time I had it off was before I finished with a guy I was seeing 47 days ago!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> I would ask guys for pictures of their cock so god knows what they thought of me. If they thought I was a slut or desperate I bet that bruised their ego to think that even that type of girl didn't want them!


would you then return the picture with one of your fanny then ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Why do u guys think u 'had' the woman??? Maybe she had u.. And what if those types do want some...so what if she wants sex as much as u do why os it ok for guys *and if she wants it she's a slut??* And if u have had 'loads a women like that' then clearly u like sluts right??


People need to realise that every human is programmed to be a slut, that's how the human race survived this long. Prefer a girl who's had a bit of d1ck tbh, know exactly what they're doing


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> would you then return the picture with one of your fanny then ?


Hell no! Some guys gave penis freely some I would have to send some boobs to. Peggy pictures are for boyfriends only. A penis is outside your body it just dangles down, you pee infront of strangers in urinals so not really that personal, a fanny is secret it's a whole other level. You should be wary of girls that will freely give up fanny pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> People need to realise that *every human is programmed to be a slut*, that's how the human race survived this long. Prefer a girl who's had a bit of d1ck tbh, know exactly what they're doing


I don't think that's true at all.

I don't judge people (male or female) that sleep with lots of people. As long as they're single and not hurting anybody. It's not something that I would do myself though.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> Hell no! Some guys gave penis freely some I would have to send some boobs to. Peggy pictures are for boyfriends only. A penis is outside your body it just dangles down, you pee infront of strangers in urinals so not really that personal, a fanny is secret it's a whole other level. You should be wary of girls that will freely give up fanny pics.


I would be worried if I was in a urinal and someone was showing me their penis/trying to look at mine. I suppose your right though some men are a bit less worried about showing their knob off :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I would be worried if I was in a urinal and someone was showing me their penis/trying to look at mine. I suppose your right though some men are a bit less worried about showing their knob off :lol:


If you're at a urinal with 3 spaces and you are on the far left or far right is it weird if someone comes in and pees next to you instead of going to the one furthest from you? I'd be suspicious I would that someone was trying to sneak a peak!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> If you're at a urinal with 3 spaces and you are on the far left or far right is it weird if someone comes in and pees next to you instead of going to the one furthest from you? I'd be suspicious I would that someone was trying to sneak a peak!


yeah that would annoy me if there was other spaces away from me and they came and stood next to me, its just not urinal etiquette :whistling:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Site should be renamed POV. That's what the blokes really wanna be doing when they meet a bird off there.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think that's true at all.
> 
> I don't judge people (male or female) that sleep with lots of people. As long as they're single and not hurting anybody. It's not something that I would do myself though.


Well from an evolutionary point of view it's true. It's just that society has shaped us into the way we are. Think about 100 years ago, showing a bit of leg to someone else other than a husband would be looked at with shock and disgust. But our society has evolved beyond that now, however we, as humans still have a desire to fvck the opposite sex when we find them attractive. Whether we act on it is another thing entirely.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> To guys complaining about single mums, fattys and nutter girls...
> 
> We all know they're the best sh*gs. They sh*g with ferocious gratitude. Like a Death Row inmate wolfing down a steak dinner


Of...are these the only type. Certain guys seem to Attract??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Get a profile up and get chatting. Dont worry about anythong else. ...meet who you fancy and if its a beer, a shag or someone you want to see then you are free to go with the flow.....it's all there for the experiencing lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> People need to realise that every human is programmed to be a slut, that's how the human race survived this long. Prefer a girl who's had a bit of d1ck tbh, know exactly what they're doing


Really...humans are programmed to pro create ...not be a slut..there is a difference


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been on it under 2 weeks, mainly to feed my uncontrollable sex drive during my first cycle. I love it, it's pretty easy. If you can't pull on that then you might aswell marry your left hand (or right if you prefer )


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

McGuire86 said:


> I've been on it under 2 weeks, mainly to feed my uncontrollable sex drive during my first cycle. I love it, it's pretty easy. If you can't pull on that then you might aswell marry your left hand (or right if you prefer )


What's your strategy mate? Lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

McGuire86 said:


> I've been on it under 2 weeks, mainly to feed my uncontrollable sex drive during my first cycle. I love it, it's pretty easy. If you can't pull on that then you might aswell marry your left hand (or right if you prefer )


It's only easy for good looking guys.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> What's your strategy mate? Lol


Just talk to them like they're human beings


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Really...humans are programmed to pro create ...not be a slut..there is a difference


You come across as if you're *trying* to be on the defensive.... you said a woman is judged as a slut for wanting sex as much as a man, yet it's evolution and human nature for that to be the case.... unless you are saying human nature is to have sex with the sole intention of producing a baby. And I'm sure you'll agree that isn't right.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> You come across as if you're *trying* to be on the defensive.... you said a woman is judged as a slut for wanting sex as much as a man, yet it's evolution and human nature for that to be the case.... unless you are saying human nature is to have sex with the sole intention of producing a baby. And I'm sure you'll agree that isn't right.


No I don't agree how is saying humans are designed to procreate and not be a slut being defensive??? I just didn't understand ur thought process linking the 2...??? ...ur mixing two different things up I think..firstly..I don't understand why men think females are sluts if they want sex as much as often and wherever they like....secondly evolution IS about reproducing ..fact. Whether people do it for that sole purpose these days course they don't but in some cultures they do, so does that make the woman a slut?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> @tamara and @Loveleelady are the experts :thumb:


nooooo jojo don't be saying that ive retired im defo not expert at pof lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pof tips...

Put my pictures as yours


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> nooooo jojo don't be saying that ive retired im defo not expert at pof lol


Lol sorry hon. Thought you might be able to give the op a few do's and don'ts that's all


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats the most shocking profile that you have read/seen on POF? post some links people

I saved one but its now deleted, had a women just in her underwear, which is normal most would think, only thing is she was 6+ month pregnant! which i found a bit weird tbh....not saying pregnancy is weird, just that she was looking for a serious relationship but yet had a pic like that etc


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry hon. Thought you might be able to give the op a few do's and don'ts that's all


lol no ive given enuff help ta others time to focus on me self


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no ive given enuff help ta others time to focus on me self


Very true x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tamara said:


> If you're at a urinal with 3 spaces and you are on the far left or far right is it weird if someone comes in and pees next to you instead of going to the one furthest from you? I'd be suspicious I would that someone was trying to sneak a peak!


I always think this is weird but what I find weirder is when your taking a p1ss and a fella says "I'm sure I know you from somewhere" then I start to worry which part of me he recognises!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Pof tips...
> 
> Put my pictures as yours


Hahaha fcuk off Mr Gala Bingo 1998


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Well from an evolutionary point of view it's true. It's just that society has shaped us into the way we are. Think about 100 years ago, showing a bit of leg to someone else other than a husband would be looked at with shock and disgust. But our society has evolved beyond that now, however we, as humans still have a desire to fvck the opposite sex when we find them attractive. Whether we act on it is another thing entirely.


Sorry I missed your reply, wasn't being rude 

That's all as maybe but doesn't really prove your theory that all humans are programmed to be sluts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> Site should be renamed POV. That's what the blokes really wanna be doing when they meet a bird off there.


What do you think POV stands for?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What do you think POV stands for?


Plenty of vagina


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Plenty of vagina


Oh! Ew ok thanks :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh! Ew ok thanks :lol:


Hehehe!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats the most shocking profile that you have read/seen on POF? post some links people
> 
> I saved one but its now deleted, had a women just in her underwear, which is normal most would think, only thing is she was 6+ month pregnant! which i found a bit weird tbh....not saying pregnancy is weird, just that she was looking for a serious relationship but yet had a pic like that etc


I saw one of a black chick lying on her back with no knickers on and her legs together with a bag of skittles emptied over her minge covering it up.

Then she posts a rant on her profile about attracting weirdos, it's probably cos your acting like a complete slut love!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I saw one of a black chick lying on her back with no knickers on and her legs together with a bag of skittles emptied over her minge covering it up.
> 
> Then she posts a rant on her profile about attracting weirdos, it's probably cos your acting like a complete slut love!


Sure she hasn't pinched it that image has been floating around Facebook for aaaages


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sure she hasn't pinched it that image has been floating around Facebook for aaaages


Dunno, that was the only place I'd ever seen it.

The dirty old mare.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Dunno, that was the only place I'd ever seen it.
> 
> The dirty old mare.


Lol I bet she has!! It's certainly been used by one of the pages I liked a while ago!

Dirty old mare regardless haha!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Plenty of fish, what a pain, get messages from girls, plenty, but they aren't fitties. The fit ones never message you back cos they're just swamped with messages. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Never even seen pof. Dont think i would ever.use it either tbf.. Full of cnuts from here by looks of it anyway lol x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Plenty of fish, what a pain, get messages from girls, plenty, but they aren't fitties. The fit ones never message you back cos they're just swamped with messages. That's my excuse anyway.


Its.cos there all lezzers lol...


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

only one person on here who can help you with tips for pof as he has done for few other members is the one & only DR lurve aka uriel lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Never even seen pof. Dont think i would ever.use it either tbf.. Full of cnuts from here by looks of it anyway lol x


It's also full of not rights as well just like this forum. But it's fun to meet not rights sometimes!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats the most shocking profile that you have read/seen on POF? post some links people
> 
> I saved one but its now deleted, had a women just in her underwear, which is normal most would think, only thing is she was 6+ month pregnant! which i found a bit weird tbh....not saying pregnancy is weird, just that she was looking for a serious relationship but yet had a pic like that etc


Obviously looking for a fella to be a dad to the kid with money and a job.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

foodaddict said:


> To guys complaining about single mums, fattys and nutter girls...
> 
> We all know they're the best sh*gs. They sh*g with ferocious gratitude. Like a Death Row inmate wolfing down a steak dinner


Why do single mums need to be amongst fatties and nutters?

If you're looking to date someone over the age of 28 that has been in a previous relationship for a few years, you're kidding yourself if you expect them to not have at least one child. Children normally reside with the mother so because these women have had a relationship break down they are categorised as the dregs of society?

I'm a single mum to an almost 4 year old. Was with my child's father for 9 years. Statistically there's probably less than 7% of the male population that I would consider sleeping with so it would be the guy that shags with ferocious gratitude, not me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Lol my thoughts entirely. Once did POF about 3 years ago...lasted 2 days and was traumatised for life....never done or will do a dating site again. Rather be single than resort to it.
> 
> But if some ppl like it and it works for em, then all hail them. Crack on.


Your single ??? Daaaam


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hamster said:


> I'm a single mum too :confused1:


you'll soon realise that she's the forum nut job


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> Why do single mums need to be amongst fatties and nutters?
> 
> If you're looking to date someone over the age of 28 that has been in a previous relationship for a few years, you're kidding yourself if you expect them to not have at least one child. Children normally reside with the mother so because these women have had a relationship break down they are categorised as the dregs of society?
> 
> I'm a single mum to an almost 4 year old. Was with my child's father for 9 years. Statistically there's probably less than 7% of the male population that I would consider sleeping with so it would be the guy that shags with ferocious gratitude, not me.


Clearly because we're single mums we must be gagging for it Tam :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Nut job?


she's not all there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

luther1 said:


> she's not all there.


She's all the way there and half way back again!

Just leave her alone. It's boring now.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

luther1 said:


> she's not all there.


A question that sometimes drives me hazy : am I or are the others crazy....?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Clearly because we're single mums we must be gagging for it Tam :lol:


if you are how about i take you both to Gala Bingo, then might treat you to a pack of crisps and a quick knee trembler behind the dust bins?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> if you are how about i take you both to Gala Bingo, then might treat you to a pack of crisps and a quick knee trembler behind the dust bins?


Wow there's an offer a girl would find hard to refuse! :lol:

Bingo? I'll pass thanks, not quite ready for my blue rinse just yet!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

tamara said:


> It's only easy for good looking guys.


I dunno, i'm not exactly an oil painting and i've done alright on there.

As long as you've got a bit of chat and don't look like Quasimodo i think you're in with half a chance.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Technically yea. Technically no. Lol


Separated but not divorced?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> She's all the way there and half way back again!
> 
> Just leave her alone. It's boring now.


I've never commented on het before,didn't realise i had to run my opinion past you first


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Awww barsnack I feel ur pain poor thing!


im just an ugly little man....I blame my parents, fookers are getting hit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I've never commented on het before,didn't realise i had to run my opinion past you first


Well as you didn't realise, I'll let you off.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Technically yea. Technically no. Lol


Ahh ok i will hold off on the PM then hahahaha x


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I've never commented on her before,didn't realise i had to run my opinion past you first


Umm you have said snide comments to me before and always "like" other members comments when they are insulting towards me.

Why say I'm the forums nut job then?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow there's an offer a girl would find hard to refuse! :lol:
> 
> Bingo? I'll pass thanks, not quite ready for my blue rinse just yet!


Stop being so fussy! you'd love a bit of Gala Bingo and you know it!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

tamara said:


> Umm you have said snide comments to me before and always "like" other members comments when they are insulting towards me.
> 
> Why say I'm the forums nut job then?


i debated with you about freud. if youchoose to express your liberated sexual preferences on a public forum then expected comments good or bad. now you can understand the nuance of what i write? snide?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

luther1 said:


> i debated with you about freud. if youchoose to express your liberated sexual preferences on a public forum then expected comments good or bad. now you can understand the nuance of what i write? snide?


My liberated sexual preferences? You mean because I said I'd never sleep with someone that had a penis smaller than 7inches in length with decent girth? Ok guilty. But why am I a nut job because I like a large phallus?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tamara said:


> My liberated sexual preferences? You mean because I said I'd never sleep with someone that had a penis smaller than 7inches in length with decent girth? Ok guilty. But why am I a nut job because I like a large phallus?


this is a fair point. I won't sleep with a girl bigger than a size 10 unless she tells me she's proper debauched and i can do what i want. Then i might sleep with her. Also, if they offer to buy me a nandos that's also when i go over my size 10 rule. Still gotta be aesthetically pleasing though!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tamara said:


> My liberated sexual preferences? You mean because I said I'd never sleep with someone that had a penis smaller than 7inches in length with decent girth? Ok guilty. But why am I a nut job because I like a large phallus?


Your not chick i also love mushrooms x


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Ahh ok i will hold off on the PM then hahahaha x


Come on Flinty... it's a bit early in the morning to be making everyone cringe so hard


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

pof is a waste of time.... i went on it after i split with my long term girl as the rest of the girls round my area werent to my taste.....i'l tell you, im not a bad looking guy with decent chat, but all these girls do on pof is fcuk you about...you'll be talking to one 1 day, then she'll get a message from someone a bit better and drop you like a hot tattie.....personally i wouldnt bother mate, like a few have said before, its not worth the time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Come on Flinty... it's a bit early in the morning to be making everyone cringe so hard


Your avi already did that bro loo.. No he didnt oh yes he did x


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Your avi already did that bro loo.. No he didnt oh yes he did x


 :lol:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What do you think POV stands for?


I actually meant it to mean point of view where the bloke holds his camera phone whilst the lady does the deeds on him, but it can of course mean others. Plenty of vegetables, plenty of virgins.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> I actually meant it to mean point of view where the bloke holds his camera phone whilst the lady does the deeds on him, but it can of course mean others. Plenty of vegetables, plenty of virgins.


I thought that's what you meant but it didn't really make sense lol.

Plenty of vegetables sounds better.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> this is a fair point. I won't sleep with a girl bigger than a size 10 unless she tells me she's proper debauched and i can do what i want. Then i might sleep with her. Also, if they offer to buy me a nandos that's also when i go over my size 10 rule. Still gotta be aesthetically pleasing though!


I absolutely :wub: the fact you'll make a size exception for nandos! :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lethagized said:


> I actually meant it to mean point of view where the bloke holds his camera phone whilst the lady does the deeds on him, but it can of course mean others. Plenty of vegetables, plenty of virgins.


Doubt you will find plenty of virgins on POF mate! :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I absolutely :wub: the fact you'll make a size exception for nandos! :lol:


i've got to, i'm not that much of a bast4rd!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I met a woman who lives down my road on there the other week.

I saw her profile and dropped her a message saying i'd seen here about, she messaged back, got chatting and swapped numbers etc. The other Sunday night at 9pm she texts me out of the blue asking if i wanted to meet her down the local pub which i agreed to. Within 30 minutes of being there she was telling me she wasn't interested in a relationship but wanted "a friend with benefits" and then as i was walking her home she invites me in for a drink and it was game on. So now i'e got a new fit fvck buddy who lives within spitting distance.

Yeah, POF is a right waste of time.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Is Flirtomatic still going? Had a good deal of success on that when I was single ... Gotta be 6 years ago now though!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

wow and wow again you look like you can throw a few shapes, you fancy a dance = loads of sh*gs

i always get what i want youll see =loads of sh*gs

hi i am a genuine guy nice house nice car looking for the right lady to spoil and love bla bla fckin bla = no sh*gs, this is pof mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Try this girl, http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=29591163

Good job its an iron throne and not a wooden throne!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gonna get myself back on POF next week. If you don't look like a troll it isn't hard to get some action pretty easily tbh


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna get myself back on POF next week. If you don't look like a troll it isn't hard to get some action pretty easily tbh


Lol you don't even need to have ANY pics up at all and you still get bombarded with messages


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol you don't even need to have ANY pics up at all and you still get bombarded with messages


Only if you're female


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I made a profile the other day but have no pictures on there. Don't want people I know seeing me on there and the feature that used to let you hide your profile and not appear in any searches is only available if you upgrade your account.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Doubt you will find plenty of virgins on POF mate! :lol:


Whats a VIRGIN.. :innocent:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Classicone said:


> Whats a VIRGIN.. :innocent:


In Wales we refer to them as pedigree sheep


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm on there now, like a fat kid in a cake store


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Move to liverpool seems to be 90% of birds of pof are from there

Change your income to over 150,000 and slyly state your rich in your profile..


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Try this girl, http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=29591163
> 
> Good job its an iron throne and not a wooden throne!


How comes she got to sit on the iron throne? I wanna sit on it.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

My tip would be not to just dismiss girls that don't instantly float your boat. Read their profile. Avoid posers and women whos profile pic is of them in a nightclub doing some random obligatory pose. Try and look for girls who have a genuine warm smile and face.

Set a distance limit.

And don't be hurt when you get knockbacks. That place is ego suicide.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Cant you just pop down the pub mate and see what catches your eye? Old School style? Either that or get that Badoo or baidu or whatever the fvck its called,my mate at work is on it and he is up and down the country like a sex missile.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

This week I've recently deleted my POF profile after a year on it! I loved that site but it got to the point where id forgotten if I'd spoken to a bird before or not!

Play the numbers game, more you message, more you'll have a chance of getting a date. If you put the effort in you could have a date every day of the week, also if you have low standards. If you don't you could still get a couple dates a week on there.

Don't be too forward,

don't get sexual straight away,

try and be funny,

if you're not funny dont try to be!

Make your profile different from others.

Don't message a girl just saying "hi" put some effort in.

Over a year I probably met around 45-50 girls and had a high success rate with them! Actually made a few good friends from there as well.

I'm letting @marknorthumbria take over from me and being the POF slut!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> This week I've recently deleted my POF profile after a year on it! I loved that site but it got to the point where id forgotten if I'd spoken to a bird before or not!
> 
> Play the numbers game, more you message, more you'll have a chance of getting a date. If you put the effort in you could have a date every day of the week, also if you have low standards. If you don't you could still get a couple dates a week on there.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the good 'ol days


----------



## Trapzilla (Nov 11, 2013)

Download tinder its basically the same concept as POF but a lot better and a lot simpler. All accounts on there are legit as you have to sign up with your facebook account. It's based off of a 'hot or not' model. I've been using it months both here and in the states and I've had a lot of success. Easy for hooking up srs.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

tamara said:


> How comes she got to sit on the iron throne? I wanna sit on it.


Gotta conquer the world first


----------

